

Make your own music site in 10 minutes - marketer
http://joelaz.com/post/28132796/how-to-make-your-own-music-site-in-10-minutes

======
raju
Wow... Very cool indeed. Occasionally I read articles like these that make
mashups of simple service like RSS feeds and Yahoo pipes to make a very useful
app.

On a side note, I have found Yahoo pipes to be increasingly used... Now, onto
my own tumblr music site... :D

